# Bulletstorm



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone getting this game?

Not sure what platform to get it for.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

yea hoping to get this. looks good


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Played the demo, it was fantastic


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

just watched a review of the demo on youtube! This looks cool!

Got Killzone 3 coming in next day or two. Might have to get this bulletstorm once I've finished it


----------

